# Another great find!



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I'm getting married in the fall and we we are looking around for a decent PA system for the reception. Man, the rental places shure want to take very dime you've got.
So I decided to look at buying something used, well...30min after looking at Kijiji a guy posted two Yourkville Elete 401 PA speakers, stands, a QSC MX1500 amp and even the patch cords for $300! Turns out its the music director of a local church and is in great condition.

In the end I can use the QSC to drive a sub if I choose to get into DiY and the speakers/stands I can sell again for at least the same as what I payed

I Love a good deal


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats! Tone


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Snagging a wife & speakers! Sounds like two sweet deals!!! :spend:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, so true


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations Tony!!!
Best wishes!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

congrats on the deal and the marriage


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! After my first wife passed away from cancer at age 37 I was thinking that I would never be married again but here we at 5 years later


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Thanks guys! After my first wife passed away from cancer at age 37 I was thinking that I would never be married again but here we at 5 years later


 Things have a way of working out.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats Tony, I’m so happy for you! 




tonyvdb said:


> Thanks guys! After my first wife passed away from cancer at age 37...


I dodged that bullet myself. My first serious girlfriend (I married the second one) died from breast cancer at age 40. So your story could have been mine. :gulp: Hopefully your girls are on board with the new situation and getting a “new” mom?

Congrats on the sound system as well. I’ve never heard any Yorkville speakers myself, but I’ve noticed they generally have a good reputation on the pro audio forums. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Wayne, Yes my two daughters are thrilled with this new path we are taking. My fiance has a daughter who is 11 and we all get along great. The evening I proposed she had no idea and when her daughter found out she almost knocked her mom off her feet in happiness when we walked in the door.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, how sweet! Looks like you have a great thing going there Tony, here’s wishing you the best!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sincere best wishes and congrats!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations Tony! I am glad to hear everything is working out for you. It is all in Gods timing and he is never wrong!


----------

